# How to solve Macbook slowdown and spinning beach ball issue



## pixelartjunkie (Oct 9, 2014)

I've only had my Macbook Pro for one year so far, so it's JUST outside of warranty by about a month. Over the last few months or so, I've noticed it start to lag when opening applications or loading files. Sometimes webpages will cause a spinning beach ball which will then take around a minute or two before it kicks into life again.

I'm wondering if there's any reason for this or what I can do to clear up the issue? I've still got over half the amount of hard disk space available on my laptop, so I'm assuming it's not to do with that, and I can't see anything in activity monitor that stands out as being a true culprit of this. Is it just typical slowdown caused by having a lot of programs installed over time?

I usually find it happens more when I'm trying to load another program or do simultaneous projects at once. However, although I only occasionally turn off my laptop fully (it's usually in standby for most of the time) I find initial startup time when loading the laptop up takes longer than it should when it's logged in to settle down. I'm guessing this could be the number of things I have on startup but I'm not sure if there's anything I could remove that would speed up the issue.

Any advice you could give would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to* Disk Utilities* highlight the Mac HDD and *Repair Permissions*. Here are 11 more tips:Mac too slow? Tips that speed up an Apple Mac computer - News - Macworld UK


----------

